# MLCS Laser Router Plate



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one user review of the 

MLCS OnPoint Universal Laser Router Plate

Now Pre-Drilled with Built-In LED Lights

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/OnPoint_Router_Plate.html


It's a great add on item for the router user,, e.g. making signs,etc. the plate is clear plastic and with the white LED lights it makes it easy to see the board under the router, the Red LED lights do put the X-cross hair right on the button.

So I'm going to give it 4 stars out of 5 stars, the one star I'm holding back because they didn't put in the pocket for the brass template guides.

But I think I will make a clear plastic plug to take them on,,the OD of the hole in the base plate is now 1 7/8" so it should not be a big job to make a snap-in plug .. ( the 1 3/16" size) PC type brass guides.

see some snapshots below showing the new switch box for the red and white lights, plus how they have the wire in a grove in the side of the base plate with a dot or two of hot glue holding them in place and so they can be removed to replace the bulbs when needed...

Just a note**** I tried to show the red and the white LED lights but the flash of the camera did wipe them out just a bit BUT they are very bright 
==========

OK, now I give it 5 stars, I added a clear plastic press in insert to hold the PC type brass guides....plus the white light and the red cross lines still work just fine if the brass guides are not in place...

Best sign carving bit below ▼
http://www.precisebits.com/products...xtsearchParamVen=ALL&txtFromSearch=fromSearch


see snapshots below... ▼
==========


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I get the white lights, but the laser crosshairs are lost on me. I need to know where the edge of the bit is going to be.......

Still Kinda cool. I wonder how much longer before the laser scrollsaw or the laser hammer......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi kp91

Many times you need to know where the point of the some bits is going to make contact with the board, like the bead bit for one the 1/8" bit for just one more ,just about any cone point or carving bit for some others  some bits hide that in a way because the outside diam. of the bit..."cutters" it's true once you know the OD size of the bit you can off set the bit for it but sometime you don't need to use the full size of the bit.

Sign making comes to mind right off the top of my head...

It's funny you should say " laser scrollsaw " I have seen a add on for that one...
The laser is coming on strong for many tools now days,tape rulers,levels, etc. and I'm sure someone is working on one for a hammer   

Maybe Stanley or Sears/Craftsman ... 

Now Harry can take off his micky mouse light and just add a new base  

carving bit ▼
http://www.precisebits.com/products...xtsearchParamVen=ALL&txtFromSearch=fromSearch

=======









kp91 said:


> I get the white lights, but the laser crosshairs are lost on me. I need to know where the edge of the bit is going to be.......
> 
> Still Kinda cool. I wonder how much longer before the laser scrollsaw or the laser hammer......


----------

